# Unsigned New Ranger



## Russ Mead (Jun 15, 2006)

I am new to O&W and would like some advice. I just purchased a new yellow (cit) ranger. I chose it for the reasons you all talk about. Great movement eta 2824, water proof, and good styling. When the watch arrived it did not have the O&W logo on the face. It did on the E Bay picture, but not on the watch I received.

Now for the question. Is this a good thing, or a bad thing?

I see companies like MK II put together watches that are similar with an eta 2824 movement and they donâ€™t have any logos. But then again most every other company puts the logo on.

What are the advantages (if any) and disadvantages (if any) of having an unsigned watch O&W watch?

I would like to know your thoughts.

Thanks..


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's very strange... have you got a photo of it? What was the E-Bay auction number?


----------



## Russ Mead (Jun 15, 2006)

artistmike said:


> That's very strange... have you got a photo of it? What was the E-Bay auction number?


The e bay number is 8944055981

But the picture shown on E Bay is not a picture of the watch he sent. The one I received looks the same as the e Bay pic. only it is missing the o&w logo and the marking O W on either side of the logo.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

AFAIK Howard Marx is WestCoastTime and he also has a website. The auction says 'The watch is guaranteed to be as described' so maybe you ought to send it back if you wanted an O&W. If you just wanted a watch then you probabaly wouldnt have posted here.... email him and explian why you arent happy and I would expect him to swap it for one with the logo. I expect your one just missed some quality control somewhere.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Jon, WestCoastTime does a lot on Ebay and I would expect him to replace it without any fuss. Let's face it without the logo, it's just a watch........ works of art rely on the signature !!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep, it isnt what you were expecting, get him to change it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We had a few Rangers that were missing the logos. I think it just happened by mistake.

We ordered new dials from O&W and exchanged them.

I would not sell them without the logo.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You can do that because you can do that









I expect its not so easy for other retailers, they will have to try too sell them on I expect  With mixed success....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I have dealt with Howard on many occaisions and always found him to be a 1st class chap to deal with,however i would be to say the least a little miffed to receive something that was not as per description or photo.

If the boot was on the other foot and you were selling i bet there would be a price drop for "sub standard goods"

Send it back or get a price differenial refund.

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think you will have any problems getting a resolution to this, Howard has a first class reputation


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You can do that because you can do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's a lesson then.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I learned that lesson in the first week of school


----------



## Russ Mead (Jun 15, 2006)

Update on O&W without logo,

I wrote, then sent the watch back. A new one came promptly, with the logo. Thanks for all your advice. It is nice to join the ranks of you who have a O&W watch. By the way, the watch does look much better with the logo. In the citrus color, without the logo the watch had a fashion watch feel. With the logo it picks up more of a search and rescue vibe.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I did not think you would go wrong with Howard. He had to send the same SAR bracelet twice to me (thanks to USPS) at no extra cost to myself, a good chap, bit like a colonial Roy
















Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice one Russ







All you've got to do now is decide which one you're buying next


----------



## Russ Mead (Jun 15, 2006)

artistmike said:


> Nice one Russ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am LOL Mike as I am looking at one on E bay now. My wife is asking, what are you looking at watches for, you just bought one?

So this obscure watch company IS addictive !


----------

